
How 2 village childhood friends Bootstrapped from 0 to a million dollar startup? - Suresh_MacApp
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/story-how-two-childhood-friends-from-village-has-built-suresh-kumar-g?_mSplash=1
======
Suresh_MacApp
A Story of How Two Childhood Friends from Village has bootstrapped and build
their startup up from Zero to a million dollar company in 3 years.

A Journey of thousand miles starts with a single step, coming from a non-
business family we are happy and humble that we have bootstrapped this far and
this is the first step of success and still a long way to go, we are now
coming with some of the great products.

Stay Hungry . Stay Foolish.

P.S. This Post is written to share the passion, pain, sacrifice and hard work
travelling through the path as entrepreneurs and startup. Hope it will inspire
someone who read and can relate to it.

------
marymkearney
This story is super inspiring. Thank you so much for sharing. It made my day!

------
Balaappu
I have seen his hard work very near as i stayed in same apartment. As Suresh
said his wife "Archana" is his backbone for all his growth. Good luck maacha.
Keep up the moment.

